
Tell Google: Don't show me ads for cat food - MarkMc
Dear Google, you can see every photo I&#x27;ve taken in the last 2 years - only one photo is of a cat. Furthermore you can see from my location history that I never go to the pet food isle of my supermarket.<p>From this you should know I don&#x27;t have a cat. So why do you show me YouTube ads for cat food?
======
qbrass
They know that the cat food people were willing to pay the most to show you
that ad, and that's all that matters.

